# flush out algae with flourish??



## nilo (28 Dec 2007)

ive just been reading some posts (and james planted tank page) and i was wondering if i could use flourish excel to add carbon to my tank rather than the c02 (fermentation) method i am using now, i seem to have got a little over whelmed with black staghorn and brush algae. although not too hideous it does annoy me. these algae i make out are caused by low c02 (and a few other factors)  so maybe flourish would help?as i could measure it better than the fermentation method.

The tank is an Aqua one 6 gallon nano, with lighting that works out at 1.8watt per gallon, its heavily planted (and they are doing well) zero ammonia and nitrite but 30ppm of nitrate (local tapwater is awfull!!) i do 25% water changes a week, live stock is 10 neons and 5 cherry shrimp (will flourish kill the shrimps?)

any ideas wld be fab


----------



## beeky (28 Dec 2007)

I think you're getting a little confused. A company called Seachem make both Flourish and Excel. Flourish is a plant fertiliser whereas Excel is a carbon source (as you mention).

People seem to have had good results with it (and it's algae beating properties) but I must admit to not being that impressed. I dosed a whole 500ml bottle in a 3' tank and didn't notice any wondrous plant growth. I'm now doing DIY CO2 and have lots of pearling and decent, if not spectacular growth.

Having said that, I say try it and let us know how you get on!


----------



## daniel19831123 (28 Dec 2007)

I dose it and noticed some improvement. No massive pearling effect but some growth that is visible within a few days. but having said that I dose it with 4x the recommended strength on a daily basis lol. Now that my CO2 injection kit is here I can go back to the recommended dosage


----------



## Ed Seeley (29 Dec 2007)

beeky said:
			
		

> I think you're getting a little confused. A company called Seachem make both Flourish and Excel. Flourish is a plant fertiliser whereas Excel is a carbon source (as you mention).



Flourish Excel link

I'm dosing EasyLife EasyCarbo which I understand is basically the same thing and getting great results in my 12" cube.  I add Yeast CO2 to this tank and then add 1ml daily of EasyCarbo and the BBA has almost totally disappeared and plants are growing better than ever.  The DIY CO2 is keeping the CO2 at _about _15ppm (I have a 2dKH Drop checker in there).


----------



## nilo (29 Dec 2007)

yes silly me i did mean excel, and not flourish ...doh!!

i will get some and give it a try

cheers guys


----------



## beeky (31 Dec 2007)

Seems I got a little confused myself! I forgot that Excel has Flourish on the bottle!


----------

